# Nissan Rogue Compressor



## Mary13 (Aug 17, 2019)

I bought my 2013 Rogue in 2013, My 2013 Nissan Rogue air conditioner broke two months ago. I brought it to my Nissan service dealer and they said it was the compressor. My Nissan is a 2013, I live in Canada and we only have summer hot weather about 2.5 months in a year. I rarely have the air conditioner on as I am always cold anyway, and I only have 77,000 km on my Rogue (from home to work driving). When I asked my service technician why this happened, he only shrugged his shoulders. Although I got it fixed and paid a hefty service invoice, I am still not a happy customer as no one can tell me why I had to pay for this when it should have lasted longer, in my estimation. I phoned Nissan Canada and reported this fault to them, but no one cared or took this seriously. I am still a unhappy customer.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

''To keep your car's compressor in shape throughout the year, it's recommended that you run the A/C compressor regularly, to keep the system working properly and to extend its longevity. Many cars use the A/C compressor for functions of heating and ventilation in the defrost cycle, too. But if your car doesn't, you should run the compressor for at least 10 minutes each month, even during the winter months.''
from https://auto.howstuffworks.com/under-the-hood/car-part-longevity/a-c-compressor-last.htm

Sadly, maybe you didn't run it frequently enough.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Or, on the other hand, sometimes stuff just breaks! I have noticed that A/C clutch field coils, which are basically an electromagnet which are used to engage and release the A/C clutch, seem to have a higher failure rate on 2005-and-later Nissans than they did in earlier years. This may have been the problem with your compressor and often shops with replace the whole compressor instead of just the clutch assembly. Of course, there's no way to know that now, but it "may" have been the problem.


----------

